# Need some suggestions from everyone please gimmee ur thoughts



## djdcb (Dec 12, 2009)

i am building an almost spl ranger ext square body it will have a sheetmetal dash and fiberglass/wood everything else so i got tons of extra room almost a full 5 feet from back wall to back of seat ridin comfortable I am putting 3 way seprates up high inthe dash almost corner of the windshield but lower shoulder level maybe ill be able to build enclosure for my midbasses also obviously obviously with an easy 25 yeah i said cubic feet behind imma have some serious bass what else should i do for highs remember placement is an open canvas. Also need help with 3-way speaker setup im assuming you guys know i mean 3 way seperates....anyway im not ryin to spend what bostom focal jl but id like a loud loud clean sound remeber tons of bass two alternators 4 batts and if things go rite a warhorse...by the way it is bagged on 20s sorry had to brag it sucking out all my life ....and my wife


----------



## djdcb (Dec 12, 2009)

bump thanx guyz


----------



## HertzGuy (Jan 23, 2010)

bumb dat jazz weezy don by the corner, he won kno whaa hoppne be4 he sayd what he be lik if fo sho you know.....

try to spell out words so atleast you appear a little coherent...its all I'm saying..not trying to be rude.


----------

